# "Lucy's Law" - UK to ban third party puppy and kitten sales



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A law due to come into force next year will mean puppy farms will no longer be able to sell through pet shops and dealers, but only directly to new owners. There will no doubt be loop holes that the unscrupulous will exploit (the issue of "shelters" run for profit has already been raised) but it is definitely a step in the right direction.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/13/puppy-kitten-farming-banned-new-lucys-law


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. I agree there will be “work arounds”, but it is definitely a move in the right direction. Way to go UK.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh but to hope we could do the same here! I rescued and fostered a 6 month old chi, must have been 15 years ago, when the breeder let it slip she’d had NINE litters in September; she wouldn’t allow me to see her setup. 

The poor pup had been kept in a kennel, the only puppy, for four months. He was afraid of everybody. Makes me wonder if she ever gave him time out of the cage. This stuff needs to stop.

And a huge bunch of kudos sent to the UK!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

